# ww2 japanese flag found



## jester109 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all

A few weeks ago my father and I went thru my late grandfather's ww2 foot locker crumpled in to a ball in the corner of the trunk was a japanese flag he had brought home the flag has japanese writing all over it and I would like to see if any one could translate it for me I will post a link to my photobucket account with some higher resalution pics thanks for looking.





WW2 pictures by a100rinchhead - Photobucket


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sure Shinpachi will be able to help you out.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very interesting. Cannot wait for a translation! Great find, thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Very interesting find! I agree, Shinpachi would be you best bet for a translation.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 19, 2011)

That so-called "Yosegaki flag" with many autographs was presented to Mr. Isaburo Yoshida from members of Nihon University reunion club organized inside Keio Manufacturing Company. Exact time unknown. That company does not exist today. 

Since there are more than 1,020,000 graduates of Nihon University, not knowing how old he was at least, it is difficult to research more details about him so soon.

Wishing aboves to be of any help.


----------



## jester109 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much as I said we found this flag in my grandfathers ww2 footlocker he never told me he had it or even talked about his time in the service much at all for that matter. Im trying to find out as much as I can about the history behind it so that I can maybe find out how he got it and who he got it from. Thank you again for your help and information I really appropriate it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2011)

Shinpachi, you rock man!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

You are welcome, jester109.
Your grandfather would have had so terrible experience in the war as he wanted to forget.
At least, my father-in-law who joined and survived the Battle of Philippines was so.

Thank you very much for sharing his memory with us.

Thanks guys for having recommended me!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2011)

Great find, and good stuff Shinpachi!


----------



## murielfranks (Feb 17, 2013)

I also have a WWII Japanese flag, with writing, that I would like the writing interpreted.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2013)

I think this is a very unique genuine yosegaki flag I have never seen before.

As you may know, those messages with signatures from a soldier's family and friends always started with "武運長久(Bu-Un-Cho-Kyu = Continued luck in the fortunes of war)" but this flag is started with "征聖戦(Sei-Sei-Sen = Go to the Crusade)". That sounds as if a shout.

The Crusade indicates the Pacific War.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2013)

Shinpachi, I am so glad you are a member here - it's awesome to get your feedback/views on things.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2013)

Exactly VB. Shinpachi is such a valued member of this forum.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2013)

It's pretty amazing to see some of these flags that are genuine. We have seen some fake ones at the air museum from time to time, and I think I have only seen one that is genuine. Is a Sei Sei Sen flag unusual?

Thanks again, Shinpachi-san, for your translations!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2013)

It's great in the fact that Shinpachi helps us with rare insight into the Japanese side of the Pacific theater


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2013)

You are welcome, sirs 
I am glad to be a memeber here too if I could contribute any.

I think the soldier was from Saga Prefecture in Kyusyu as I find such town names like Hirato(of Nagasaki city) and Imari city of Saga.
Messages are like "力(Chikara = Power)", "一死報国(Isshi-Hou-Koku = Your death for the nation)", "決死報国(Kesshi-hou-koku = Fight being ready to die for the nation)".

Yes, Eric. Sei Sei Sen flag is unusual.

Thanks guys.


----------



## murielfranks (Feb 18, 2013)

How can I find out more about this flag? We found it in my mother's belongings, this past Fall, after she died. 

None of us four children even knew it existed.

I have a museum interested in it, if I can find out more.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2013)

All that I can know from the flag is - the soldier who brought the flag with him was possibly enlisted in Independent Infantry 179th Battalion of the 103rd Division of Imperial Japanese Army.

There were 27 regiments or battalions for the soldiers from Nagasaki and its nearby and most of them were deployed in China, Taiwan and Burma except the 179th Battalion.

In April 1944, the Battalion was deployed in Manila of the Philippines and ended the war in August 1945.
Soldiers were POW there till November 1945.


----------



## murielfranks (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, thank you so much. I am so new to this type of research. I guess I need to find sites that tell me about the soldiers' flags, their purpose, why they had them, how long they carried them, how American soldiers obtained them, etc.
Did every Japanese soldier that went to war have one, etc?

Thank you so much for this information. It has helped me alot. I will search for more info. regarding flags, so I will understand more about the War.

I am so glad that I found this particular site!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2013)

You are welcome, murielfranks


----------

